# Identifying Plants



## FishNewb7 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can anyone help identify which plants I bought. I was tired of looking at my plain aquarium so I decided to randomly buy 3 plants from petco. After now reading the stickies I think it was a mistake on my behalf. Can you help me identify which plants I have so I have an idea what light to use. Right now I am using a hood with an "All Glass Aquarium" 15w lamp. Thanks!








?







I think this one is an Argentine Sword







?


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 28, 2010)

The first one might be a small amazon sword, not sure though, I am just getting into plants myself.


----------



## FishNewb7 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah it does look like an amazon sword. What kind of lamp are you using for your plants?


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 28, 2010)

ge daylight bulb 6500k


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Is the middle one an anubias? I'm agreeing with the amazon sword idea for the first one.


----------



## FishNewb7 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not sure... apparently nobody else does either.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Sagittaria platyphylla
2. Echinodorus macrophyllus
3. don't know


----------

